# My Nismo X-Trailine GT-R



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi guys, i just want to show you my SUV, it's a Nissan X-Trail 2003, Its specs:

QR25DE engine with 180hp and 180tq
stock 16' alloy rims
awd at the touch of a button
leather seats, HIDs, XXl Power sunroof
autoclimate, 6 cds in dash plus 1
etcetera. So far i've only put a hot shot header, and guess what, the xtrail only has 1 02 sensor on the manifold, so i didn't have to weld any extension wires, and no SES light


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

from what alot of people say on the forums, the SUV is the onlt place where the QR belongs...looks good man...now GO MUDDING!!!!!


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Umm..just out of curiosity, did your truck come with the GT-R badge? Or did you just slap that on there? What exactly is "GT-R" about your truck?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Zwutumean said:


> Umm..just out of curiosity, did your truck come with the GT-R badge? Or did you just slap that on there? What exactly is "GT-R" about your truck?



i was wondering if it came stock too...if it didnt, that would be one thing that you would have to change...your better than that brotha!!! hahaha


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i was wondering if it came stock too...if it didnt, that would be one thing that you would have to change...your better than that brotha!!! hahaha


Thanks for your comments, my x-trail trim model is the GT, but I get this R and paste it there, so now it seems like the logo from the skyline.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

NismoKat said:


> Thanks for your comments, my x-trail trim model is the GT, but I get this R and paste it there, so now it seems like the logo from the skyline.


I like, Wish I could afford one for the wifey. Anyways, Get some of the specvpwoer badges and an SER for the rear and that would tie right in with the powerplant. Do some Nismo parts and your golden!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I personally hate the gauges being in the middle of the car. Do they do that now so everyone can tell how fast your going?


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> I personally hate the gauges being in the middle of the car. Do they do that now so everyone can tell how fast your going?


Yes you got it, that's the idea, the new Nissan Primera (G20) also has the gauges in the middle.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It also has to do with making the dashboard modular so it can be used for both LHD and RHD markets, a la the Mini.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn!That X-Trail of yours looks much damn better than mine! Especially the interior! :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

samo said:


> It also has to do with making the dashboard modular so it can be used for both LHD and RHD markets, a la the Mini.




That doesnt make it any better for me not likeing what they do.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Exalta said:


> damn!That X-Trail of yours looks much damn better than mine! Especially the interior! :thumbup:


Yours really nice too, i like how the X looks in red. Now all i want is some gunmetal with polished lip 18'' rims.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

polished lips with gunmetal spokes..now that's good taste :thumbup: 

18's? conservative.Hehe. I think 22's would fit too


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

NIce!
Very nice SUV :cheers:


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Exalta said:


> polished lips with gunmetal spokes..now that's good taste :thumbup:
> 
> 18's? conservative.Hehe. I think 22's would fit too


Yes it would fit, but then the X won't be a SUV anymore cause you cannot go off roading with the 22's , less power, unconfortable, and may damage the rims, so thats why i say 18's


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

lookin good


----------

